# some shows in socal



## tree hopper (Feb 22, 2011)

just some shows coming up in socal. thought i'd share. enjoi or be a hater, either way live out loud....

anaheim house of fucken blues
1530 disneyland dr. in downtown disney area
714-778-BLUE

March 4th, 2011: the adicts- channel 3- igor spectre

musink tattoo and music festival
oc fairgrounds 
March 4-6 2011
not really my thing but lotta bands playing and i like ink and skating so who knows somethin' to do...

April 20th @ the greek theatre
slightly stoopid, bad brains, barrington levy

Thu- Feb 24, 2011	
T.S.O.L w/ The Grim , Harmful if Swallowed & Gun of a Son	
Ventura, CA
@ golden china

Thu- Feb 24, 2011
Leftover Crack @	Thee Parkside in San Francisco, CA

Sun- Feb 27, 2011
Punk Rock Dodgeball w/ TSOL, Fallujah 71 + more	
@ Project Infest Warehouse	Los Angeles, CA

Tue- Apr 19, 2011
Subhumans w/ MDC, The Gr'ups & Naked Aggression
@	Glass House	Pomona, CA
:dablackpearl:


----------



## crustythadd23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunday February 27th At The Echoplex in Los Angeles 5pm $12
Leftover Crack w/ Graf Orlock + 2 other bands

March 3rd At The Riff Haus in Fullerton 7pm $8
Blackbird Raum w/ Weasels Exist, Fortune 500, Vindictive, And Special Guest

March 13th At The Blvd in Boyle Heights $6 7pm
Oroku w/ Bereave, Temple Of Dagon, Un Dia Mas

March 18th At The Fox Theatre in Pomona 8pm $20
Steve Ignorant Presents Crass w/ Goldblade, Terezodu + one more


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck yea I'm totally going to Infest this weekend!


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 23, 2011)

>Blackbird Raum
>Fullerton
>Yes...

Also, Fortune500 kicks ass, too!


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Feb 23, 2011)

I fucking wish i could be in socal so bad. just to see fuckin leftover crack cuz theyre banned here in ohio but im seein adicts march 11th and subhumans w/ mdc in april i cant wait :]


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeaa I'm glad I came back here just in time for these shows. I doubt I'll make it to leftover crack, but I'm forsure going to Blackbird Raum and Subhumans


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 22, 2011)

anyone seeing citizen fish at glasshouse in pomona friday may 20 @ 6pm/ $12
if so see ya there ......!


----------



## xbocax (Mar 22, 2011)

Storm Smokes Rocks said:


> I fucking wish i could be in socal so bad. just to see fuckin leftover crack cuz theyre banned here in ohio


 
hillaaaarrrreeeeeyus


----------

